# Learn how to design your own book cover- with me! (and new cover designs) [pg 3]



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

[I will continue to update this thread with my work- so please check the last page for the latest book covers from my folio]

Now is the time for book covers! Imagine, come January 1st, having a new or revised book cover. 

_What's my purpose as a Publishing Identity Consultant and Designer?_

To inspire, strengthen and pursue the perception of the industry that self-publishing is professional publishing. To be a major contributor and player in improving the respectability of independent publishing on three levels.

*1.* On an individual basis by empowering the authors and building a professional publishing identity for you.
*2.* On a small market basis by encouraging others to provide high quality design - whether DIY or with other, lower priced book designers.
*3.* On an industry-wide level by establishing a new, high quality customer service and design experience and leading by example for others to follow, and to continue to produce the best book design across the board, in both traditional and self-publishing industries.

I empower you through design, to find your inner power to be a best seller. Take your professional publishing identity to the next level.

Come on by to check out what could benefit you and your next book promotion adventure!

http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi ladies and gents- I have put together some book promotion packages along with a book cover design if you're interested.

The promotions and packages range from $50 to $450, and include things like promotional posters, bookmarks, business cards, and website/Facebook banners. Please head on over to my website and check it out 

http://www.booksat.scarlettrugers.com

Here are some examples of my work:



















































Cheers!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Scarlett--

you're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as in the Book Bazaar:  you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time.  And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days.  

I've merged today's thread with a prior thread about your website.

Thanks for understanding, and good luck!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Betsy! I wasn't sure what was the best thing to do.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Some of my latest book cover designs


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for writers to fill this out: http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/self-publishing-survey/

It's only a five minute survey. It's to give me some insight in to your experiences, your successes, your strengths and weaknesses with writing, reading, and self-publishing. Obviously the more the merrier!


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Scarlett,

You do some lovely work. A cut above the normal.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you so much Dave  I always appreciate feedback!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Scarlette, 

I filled out the survey. Wow! It is very comprehensive.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

*Share your writing experiences!*

Hi guys- still looking for more participants for the survey: http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/self-publishing-survey/ 
I want to know about your journey! Your best writing experience, your worst, how do you find information about writing and self publishing on the internet?

*
Don't miss out on the discount for your book cover!*

I also wanted to let you guys know there's only three more places left for the $50 promotion for a cover! Please get in now or you'll miss out!


----------



## Steven R. Drennon (Mar 12, 2011)

AAAARGH! I just spent more than 5 minutes filling out your survey, only to be foiled by Google Docs when I tried to submit my responses! I couldn't remember my password since I log in to my Google account about once a year, so it booted me out and I lost my responses. NOT a very friendly way of handling things! I would strongly recommend that you warn people in advance that they need to be signed in to their Google account or know their account information BEFORE starting the survey. Otherwise you'll end up very frustrated like me!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

<updated>

I've been working with self-published authors for a while now and have adjusted my prices to include products of what I think could really help you guys.

To start with you've got a digital version of your cover for your eBook purposes, and a high resolution back and front cover of your book.

On top of that you might want personalized bookmarks for your book? How about a business card? Do you need a web banner or a facebook banner to go with your book cover?

I'm now offering packages ranging from $100-$450, depending on your budget, for book covers.

Come on by to check out what could benefit you and your next book promotion adventure!

http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

These new covers are so fantastic!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Thankyou D


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Scarlett you're brilliant!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

I loooove the covers Scarlett has done for me. I updated to her covers right before I started a free run and I really think they helped me stand out. Really can't recommend her enough!


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I've worked with Scarlett and it was a real pleasure. I recommend her to anyone looking for a great cover.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks you so much for the recommendation guys  Greatly appreciated. Here's some latest books:


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi guys,

I noticed a lot of members saying they were unsure, and were daunted, by the idea of approaching a designer or artist to design their book cover. A while ago I wrote a blog post about how to find a book cover. You can find more articles on book cover design and self-publishing here: http://www.booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign

I hope this helps a little for those hesitant, but want to, invest in hiring a cover designer:

*You've decided to hire a designer to design your book cover! Awesome!
So where does a writer start?*​
*Google*
Using search terms like "Book cover designer" or "book cover design for self publishing" is effective. The more refined you are the better results you'll get. Add keywords like your location, your genre, 'affordable', or 'beautiful'. Try "book cover design" and get familiar with different websites, designers, archives or galleries. If you see some that you love follow through to the website of the graphic designer to get in touch with them.

*Word of mouth*
Facebook and Twitter are amazing resources as search engines. Get in touch with your writing community, ask other self published authors if they had good experiences with their designers or if there's someone they can suggest. Try using this example:

_"I'm looking for a book cover designer. Can anyone recommend a good one?"_

This is an especially good resource to use since people's experiences are usually a reliable way to find someone who will work well for you.

*Looking at a book you love and checking on the inside for the designer*
The majority of books will mention the cover designer on the inside, possibly on the copyright page or at the back. Pick up a couple of paperbacks you like the look of and check inside. If you put their name in to your search engine that should populate their contact details so you can get in touch with them for a quote. If you can't find the designer in the book get in touch with the publisher and ask them for the details.

*Writing/author self publishing forums*
Search your regular writing forum and see if there are posts about book designers, experiences, and/or results. Writer's love showing the end product, and they're more than willing to share the details of the designer with the forum. If they haven't, PM the user and ask them if they can provide you the details.

*What do you do to find the right designer?*


*Browse the work of the designer.* You may like one of their covers but it's important to be familiar with a variety of their work. The cover you like so much may be a one hit wonder, or you might find you're drawn to their entire folio.

*Consider their history and experience.* Have they done only one or two covers, or do they have a large gallery? Are they a writer, which gives them the benefit of seeing things from your perspective? Do they have any testimonials? Are they a professional or hobbyist?

*Go with your gut instinct.* This is always the most important element. If it doesn't feel right- don't do it. Even if it's a friend who has recommended them you're not obligated to work with someone if you don't want to. Writers are pretty instinctive people so if something rubs you the wrong way then keep shopping. You can always return to the website and get in contact with the designer!


*What do you say when you want to get in contact with the designer?*


*What your book is about.* Don't go in to great detail but at least hit the main points, as well as the genre and sub-genre.

*What design/theme you're looking for.* Try and find examples in other book designs so that you can give them a clear idea. If you don't know then say that instead. Tell them you're open to concepts and ideas they might have.

*Your budget limitations.* Whether it's $10 or $1000 be honest. There's no point is telling them you can afford more when you can't, and you will be in a very tangled web at the end of the project when you are up against a contract that says you have to pay in full!

*Tell them if you have a timeline* you're working with, or not.

*Don't know what you want?* Start by figuring out what images you want on your book cover: What images should I have on my cover?


That is usually enough information to get the ball rolling. Why not get out there now and start window shopping for your book cover? Or head over and read about the 4 things that will make you the perfect client for a designer, to prepare yourself.

The latest article is: How to produce a book others will believe is traditionally published.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi guys here are some of the latest book covers:


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, impressive stuff. Me likey.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you David


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Updating with some of my latest work:


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Some really beautiful work, Scarlett! Really amazing talent!

And I love the design and functionality of your website.


----------



## Margo Karasek (Feb 29, 2012)

Love, love, love the covers, Scarlett! Can't wait to start working with you


----------



## MSTHRILLER (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice work. I bookmarked your site. I always have authors asking me for recommendations.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

More book covers! Hazzah!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

I've been getting a lot of requests for covers for short stories, which is very cool!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome! I always love seeing your work!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Latest work. You can click on them to see them in a larger size.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

That is just beautiful! It reminds me of the porcelain dolls I had on a shelf in my room when I was little. Magical.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Kwalker said:


> That is just beautiful! It reminds me of the porcelain dolls I had on a shelf in my room when I was little. Magical.


Thankyou kindly  The author originally wanted to use a painting from Nattier but it was a little out of her price range so she was really happy with this outcome.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Latest work! I really loved working on this one.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Updates to the folio.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you  I try and steer my work away from cliche design but I do like clean design. I'm a big fan of simplicity!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm really happy with how these came out for the authors. Click them for the high res versions


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Christmas is coming! New year is upon us! Now is definitely the time to get a cover, new or revised- for release come Jan 1st. Woohoo!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I just love your work, Scarlett! It's amazingly gorgeous! Can I be you when I grow up?  

Rue


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

*Keep writing my darling authors, because I love reading your amazing books. The more novels I read of the authors I work with, the more confidence I have of how awesome, powerful and high quality the self-publishing industry is!*


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Love the cover for _Scarlette_ and _Travis Walker_, too. Great job, Scarlett! I will be contacting you this Spring for the Darklandia sequel.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

humblenations said:


> My favourite cover designer. If I was someone but me I would go for design from you!
> 
> You actually came up in the pub in a conversation with my mate the other day ... he was saying so you're working in niche market - any other good designers out there? I was like, "There's this chick called Scarlette - I have to admit she's better than me ... she's like about 27% better than me ... honestly but only 27%" ...
> 
> ...


I didn't see this comment until now! Sorry for not replying....

I'm very flattered I'm your favourite! I want to really change the perception of the quality of self-publishing and I believe book cover design has a big part to play in that. I so admire all the fantastic designers out there really dedicated to that cause, and who know how important it is. There are a lot of changes coming into my business in 2013 too, so hopefully this will only encourages authors to write better, faster, stronger, harder!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Love the cover for _Scarlette_ and _Travis Walker_, too. Great job, Scarlett! I will be contacting you this Spring for the Darklandia sequel.


I'm super happy with how _Scarlette _came out, that has to be one of my new personal favs/best. So excited to get the chance to work with you on the sequal!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

The cover for Scarlette is GORGEOUS!

Rue


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Rue!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

2013 is here! So are my new book cover packages! AWESOOOOOOOOOOOME:



Along with book cover designs I now offer Professional Publishing Identity packages.

*WHAT'S A PROFESSIONAL PUBLISHING IDENTITY?*

Putting goals and strategies in place to get you to where you want to be, in the short and the long term. It's having a everything in place so you can feel like a traditionally published author. 
Click here for more information, and find out how to organize one for yourself.

What else do my new packages have?



Oh yes. Lifetime redesign guarantee. Only at The Scarlett Rugers Book Design Agency.​


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Ugh, all your design is so gorgeous I want to smack you. The covers, and your site! Love your site! Amongst my art friends you're what we call a Talent Piñata. Someone you just want to hit until some talent falls out so we can steals it for ourselves.  
You're making me want to get all my covers redesigned...


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Your work is just lovely, Scarlett. So varied, but every single one terrific. Great website, too.


----------



## Margo Karasek (Feb 29, 2012)

Love the site redesign, Scarlett! Fabulous work, as always.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Selina Fenech said:


> Ugh, all your design is so gorgeous I want to smack you. The covers, and your site! Love your site! Amongst my art friends you're what we call a Talent Piñata. Someone you just want to hit until some talent falls out so we can steals it for ourselves.
> You're making me want to get all my covers redesigned...


Ba ha ha ha ha ha! That's hilarious. "Biatch you better step back cos your s**t is gooooooood"  

Thank you so much Selina, Becca and Margo. I really appreciate the positive feedback!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey all! To celebrate my century of clients I'm going to give my 100th client an eBook and paperback designed cover for FREE! I won't tell you how close I am to 100... but if you're looking at getting a cover soon get in touch with me. Could be you!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Some new work I wanted to share 

     
[/quote]


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

I really love how these turned out!


----------



## Sariah Wilson (Mar 7, 2011)

Scarlett_R said:


> *Keep writing my darling authors, because I love reading your amazing books. The more novels I read of the authors I work with, the more confidence I have of how awesome, powerful and high quality the self-publishing industry is!*


Hey, that's MY cover in there! 

I just can't recommend Scarlett enough. She is amazing. I'm looking forward to getting my next book done so that I can see what she'll design for me next!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Some new work:


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

A new series designed:


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

I think I need to share some new work!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy Merry Holidays Christmas everyone! Here is some of my latest work that I've done.


----------



## LanelleH (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow!  Your covers are gorgeous, I have your site bookmarked.  <3


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

SWEET!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

Books always look great, but boy are they expensive!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Easter, wow, this year is going by so quick! Thought I'd update the thread with some of my latest, favourite work for you guys to check out


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey guys. I know many of you have probably seen me trundling around Kboards peddling my and Scarlett's wares, oh and talking about writing. (I do that sometimes too!) I thought I would post some of my favorite covers that I've designed with Scarlett since I've started working with her. I really had a blast doing all of them. They were all very different.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

I LOVE those eyes!  That's what I wanted for my TAC cover, but I couldn't find anything like that.  Oh, my!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

I haven't updated this in a while! Here are some more pieces of work that I've done:

    

[/quote]


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm really getting back into photo-manipulation and _loooooving_ it. Feels like returning home:


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

_Think this all got reverted back so my post about the cover competition I'm running was deleted cos of the Kboard changes._

For all 2015 NaNoWriMo Winners: NOW is your chance to win a professionally designed book cover with our award winning book design agency!

We love celebrating NaNoWriMo. Scarlett is a NaNo vet of 7 years (her PB is 50k in 2 days) and in celebration of your huge achievement she wants to give back to her writing community.

The more options you select the more chances you have to win! If you win you must provide your 'winner' certificate as proof.

You can enter here to win: ENTER


----------



## Doglady1960 (Jan 25, 2018)

Scarlett Rugers is a fabulous designer and a delight to work with. She designed a stunning cover for my novel, "Love Is the Punch Line" (published by Moonshine Cove in April 201. Highly recommended.

-Kathleen Jones, author of "Love Is the Punch Line"


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Doglady1960 said:


> Scarlett Rugers is a fabulous designer and a delight to work with. She designed a stunning cover for my novel, "Love Is the Punch Line" (published by Moonshine Cove in April 201. Highly recommended.
> 
> -Kathleen Jones, author of "Love Is the Punch Line"


You are awesome Kathleen! It was a pleasure to work with you.

For anyone interested, Kathleen's book is super quirky and I loved designing it. Here's the result, and click on the cover to follow through to Kathleen's page:


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's some of my latest work!

    

*And don't forget I now offer premades so these are available to buy:*


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

I can't say enough about Scarlett's work. She helped me out of a bind while in the midst of a complete overhaul and time crunch for my novel _The Truth About Fairy Tales (Matchmaking Agency)_. Her work was clean and professional. If you are in need of a new cover I would recommend her services. I'm not certain how to post a picture of my cover in this reply, but you can see it in my signature line.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I can't say enough about Scarlett's work. She helped me out of a bind while in the midst of a complete overhaul and time crunch for my novel _The Truth About Fairy Tales (Matchmaking Agency)_. Her work was clean and professional. If you are in need of a new cover I would recommend her services. I'm not certain how to post a picture of my cover in this reply, but you can see it in my signature line.


You were awesome to work with DM! I can't wait to see the sales take off on your unique story


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi guys!

I'm really excited to see if there's any interest for this.










I'm offering one-on-one teaching/consulting services to help you improve your book cover design skills.

IDEAL FOR AUTHORS WHO:

Have or don't have graphic design experience
Haven't published yet but want guidance about designing your book cover
Have published a book, or many books
Are looking to make the big bucks, and learn how to design your own amazing book covers
Have an existing cover to change or tweak
Want someone to brainstorm off, specific to what YOU need
Want to earn a living from self-publishing

My work has helped shift authors from dabbling writers to full-time self-publishers. I will advise, teach and guide you into how to improve your book cover. You can take that information with you and tweak every book cover you design from then on.


No minimum hours
No ongoing obligation
Order hours as you need, rather than signing up for bulk
Learn skills and techniques about good design and how to improve your cover

You can find out more here: http://www.thebookdesignhouse.com/learn-how-to-design-your-own-book-cover/

And here is some of my latest work


----------

